# Onkyo TX-NR807 or Arcam avr280 for stereo sound



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello to all,

I currently have a Arcam avr280 and I am disappointed at how it sounds compared to my Xindak 6950. I do realize that I had to compromise on SQ to switch to a AVR, but I didn't realize it was going to make that much of a difference. I cannot get back my Xindak now. I was wondering if the Onkyo would solve my problem. I am currently running a two channel setup with a pair of Paradigm se11 MK 2's.

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I would start to audition some receivers with your favorite music . From Pioneer , Onkyo , Marantz or Denon any of this brands have there specific signature .


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> Please advice.


Personally, I think you're hosed. The reason, the Xindak 6950 has a tube in it's pre-Amp stage that, my understanding, introduces harmonic distortion and if I read the information correctly, it's a stereo integrated amplifier.



















Two total different animals. One best serves stereo music and the other (Arcam AVR280) best serves 7.1 home theater sound. It should be mentioned that the AVR280 is discontinued and long out of date with today's technology.










What direction are you wanting to go? Stereo music or seven channel home theater sound?

The above units don't have HDMI which chokes output and reduces the ability to transmit information. In my opinion, the Xindak would be a perfect home office integrated amplifier for stereo listening pleasure and as the your AVR, if you can, my advice would be to sell it and get something more in-tune with today's home theater demand like a Denon X1000.

If you'd like to spend equal to a Xindax, then maybe a Denon X4000 which has Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ HT.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Personally, I think you're hosed. The reason, the Xindak 6950 has a tube in it's pre-Amp stage that, my understanding, introduces harmonic distortion and if I read the information correctly, it's a stereo integrated amplifier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you posted the pic of the ARCAM, I was wondering if I could just use it as a pre. The other route I'm willing to take is buying a power amplifier. There is a AUX in and out. I wonder if I was to put optical in and get the out through the RCA aux outs.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Does this also mean that I should stay away from the ONKYO. Someone is offering it to me for $400 in mint condition.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> I'm so glad that you posted the pic of the ARCAM, I was wondering if I could just use it as a pre. The other route I'm willing to take is buying a power amplifier. There is a AUX in and out. I wonder if I was to put optical in and get the out through the RCA aux outs.


Why not sell all the gear and pick up something that's current with what's happening today?

If wanting to go with an outboard Amp, maybe something in between like a Marantz SR5008. It's a bit underpowered for reference level play but has a full set of outs for the later addition of an outboard amplifier.

The only downside with accessories4less, you get a one year warranty on refurbished AVRs as opposed to a three year warranty on new.



> Does this also mean that I should stay away from the ONKYO. Someone is offering it to me for $400 in mint condition.


The Onkyo TX-NR807 doesn't have Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ HT. See highlights:

Audyssey Laboratories' MultEQ six-point auto setup and room calibration system (microphone included)


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Please tell me the ONKYO is rubbish


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> Please tell me the ONKYO is rubbish


Aaaaaah, why would you want me to say that?

...

The advantage of today's AVRs vs AVRs that are four or five years old, is the state of today's room correction software that comes with today's AVRs vs the software that came with AVRs made in 2009. This is a huge consideration to leave behind when buying outdated technology such as HDMI v1.3s vs v1.4 or v2.0.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Aaaaaah, why would you want me to say that?
> 
> ...
> 
> The advantage of today's AVRs vs AVRs that are four or five years old, is the state of today's room correction software that comes with today's AVRs vs the software that came with AVRs made in 2009. This is a huge consideration to leave behind.


haha, I'm just craving for some solid stereo sound. It obviously doesn't have to be exceptional.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> haha, I'm just craving for some solid stereo sound. It obviously doesn't have to be exceptional.


In that case, it's back to the integrated stereo amplifier.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you, BeeMan458 and other who have answered my questions


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> Why not sell all the gear and pick up something that's current with what's happening today?
> 
> If wanting to go with an outboard Amp, maybe something in between like a Marantz SR5008. It's a bit underpowered for reference level play but has a full set of outs for the later addition of an outboard amplifier.
> 
> ...


Crutchfield or Accessories4less don't ship to Canada unless the OP is willing to cross the boarder (that would open for more options) it's kind of limited and higher prices . There's the use market like the local Craigslist or CAM .

But you raised a good question does the OP want to have a final 7.1/5.1 or just a 2.0 system ??


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't want 7.1, 5.1 will do me just fine. What do I have to get my decent stereo sound back without buying just a integrated amp? I only have one room for music and movies. Maybe keep the Arcam, sell the Paradigm se11 MK 2's and get some bi ampable speakers. The Arcam allows the use of channel 6 and 7 for additional power.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Due to the fact that the Onkyo TX-NR807 doesn't have Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ HT, yes, I'd stay away from that model.



curiousabs said:


> I don't want 7.1, 5.1 will do me just fine. What do I have to get my decent stereo sound back without buying just a integrated amp? I only have one room for music and movies. Maybe keep the Arcam, sell the Paradigm se11 MK 2's and get some bi ampable speakers. The Arcam allows the use of channel 6 and 7 for additional power.


How much do you want to spend? In the end, it's all about the Benjamins and how many of them a person is willing to part with to get where they want to go.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> Due to the fact that the Onkyo TX-NR807 doesn't have Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ HT, yes, I'd stay away from that model.
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you want to spend? In the end, it's all about the Benjamins and how many of them a person is willing to part with to get where they want to go.


So if a receiver doesn't have Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ it's no good ... good to know .


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> So if a receiver doesn't have Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ it's no good ... good to know .


It's not necessarily a no good AVR but without XT32 and SubEQ HT, the buyer is missing out on a lot of good room correction software technology. At this point, via personal experience, I wouldn't consider purchasing an AVR without XT32 and SubEQ HT or some room correction software that's better than XT32.

Recently we upgraded from a Marantz SR5007 w/Anti-Mode 8033S II to a Denon AVR4520CI so we would have XT32 w/SubEQ HT. XT32 w/SubEQ HT. It's that good and for us, was worth the upgrade.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

So you did upgrade from a older version of Audyssey to a newer one . Just one question , in your room did you ever had other calibration software like MCACC , ARC or YPAO ?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> So you did upgrade from a older version of Audyssey to a newer one . Just one question , in your room did you ever had other calibration software like MCACC , ARC or YPAO ?


We originally had a Marantz SR5007 which has Audyssey MultEQ XT. Later, we added an Anti-Mode 8033S II. I wasn't happy with the results so we stepped up to a Denon AVR4520CI that has XT32 w/SubEQ HT. With these changes (upgrades), we're now very happy campers.

Anecdotally, from everything I have read by others with more inter-room correction software experience than I, XT32 is better than MCACC, ARC and YPAO.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Due to the fact that the Onkyo TX-NR807 doesn't have Audyssey XT32 w/SubEQ HT, yes, I'd stay away from that model.
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you want to spend? In the end, it's all about the Benjamins and how many of them a person is willing to part with to get where they want to go.


I am willing to spend around 800 for S/H gear.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> I am willing to spend around 800 for S/H gear.


The best I can think of that's close to your price is a refurbished Denon X4000 but you'd have to take a day trip to a USA drop point and pay taxes coming back in. From what others have told me, that will add about an additional 15% to the price plus gas and the drop box fees. I can't help with that USD/CDN conversion rate. That's really terrible.

Can SonicBoomAudio in Richmond Hill, ON help you get a better deal? 

Check with Vanns. They're in Montana (Bozeman and Billings) and somewhat close to the Canadian border. I've purchased from them at about twenty percent off full retail. They're an authorized dealer so warranty work through them shouldn't be a problem. As always, be sure to ask about this point.

Another choice is an Onkyo TX-NR818 but I don't think it has SubEQ HT which allows the owner to dial in two subwoofers separately. Being able to do this is important as to phase issues but with effort, phase is something an owner can deal with on their own. The point being, although having SubEQ HT is nice, it's not paramount as is the case with XT32.

Again, you can price compromise by getting a unit that doesn't have SubEQ HT but does have XT32 and set the phase yourself.

New units have full factory warranty. Refurbished units have shorter warranty periods so in my opinion, this point must be considered.

Sonnie has the most comprehensive list that I know of for AVRs that have Audyssey onboard. You can pick through the list and see if any of the units with XT32 and SubEQ HT, interest you.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think SubEQ HT is too much of an issue for me right now. I will be running my speakers full range.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> I don't think SubEQ HT is too much of an issue for me right now. I will be running my speakers full range.


Do you have subwoofers? If you have a pair, SubEQ HT is a benefit but if you have only one subwoofer, it's not needed. Again, phase issues can be handled via the use of room measuring software like a freeware copy of REW and a sound meter.

A suggestion, don't mix ported and sealed subwoofers as doing so creates it's own set of phase issue problems but as long as the subs are matched, everything should be relatively easy and if you have troubles, someone here is sure to give you some help.

Just saying, the benefit of setting the crossovers to 80Hz is two-fold. It takes the stress off the AVR's amplifier so the AVR's amplifier can concentrate on the easy stuff (less distortion issues to deal with) and by setting the crossovers to 80Hz, it reduces the chance of having to deal with localization issues. Both of which are good things.

We have full range speakers and for home theater purposes, have our crossovers set to 80Hz. It's a sort of automatic thing. All speakers are set to small. All crossovers are set to 80Hz. And if one is into home theater sound reproduction, they should buy a pair of the biggest and baddest subwoofers they can afford. And for purposes of tactile sensation, one subwoofer should be placed nearfield to the (MLP) main listening position.

I hope the above helps and my apologies if I seem verbose.

...:nerd:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> We originally had a Marantz SR5007 which has Audyssey MultEQ XT. Later, we added an Anti-Mode 8033S II. I wasn't happy with the results so we stepped up to a Denon AVR4520CI that has XT32 w/SubEQ HT. With these changes (upgrades), we're now very happy campers.
> 
> Anecdotally, from everything I have read by others with more inter-room correction software experience than I, XT32 is better than MCACC, ARC and YPAO.


Opinions vary , mostly because XT32 will ad the subs to the mix but without that believe me i never notice a difference in my room since i used other receivers in my room and i have a 818 with XT32 so that said and done what you are preposing to the OP based on what others say IMO it's not the best option . 

The OP is interested in a 2.0 system , will he like to ad a sub to the system ? Does he want one of the new receivers with bells and whistles or just he wants a nice stereo receiver where he can enjoy his music ?
If he wants a nice stereo receiver there's no sense talking about calibration since he will not use it .


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Almadacr said:


> If he wants a nice stereo receiver there's no sense talking about calibration since he will not use it .


Why not? Calibration can/should be done regardless of number of speakers and content.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

primetimeguy said:


> Why not? Calibration can/should be done regardless of number of speakers and content.


So how many stereo receivers new or old have a some software calibration option ???


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Let's pay more careful attention to the original poster's question and what he indicates he wants, not argue about what others are saying. Bickering will not be allowed, nor will drifting off topic. YOu do not have to agree with others, but post your opinion and/or facts supporting it without reference to the intent of others, nor the veracity of their views.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

curiousabs said:


> I don't think SubEQ HT is too much of an issue for me right now. I will be running my speakers full range.


Do you have any interest in equalization in general? Sonnie and Wayne have recently reported quite good results with Audyssey on the Matin Logan Montis, not so good results with others, in terms of stereo use. 

If so, the Onkyo may be a good choice, as for the money you get very good performance and a ton of features, even if you choose to use it only as a pre/pro.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

primetimeguy said:


> Why not? Calibration can/should be done regardless of number of speakers and content.


Can and should are very different. Certainly any system can be calibrated, but it may require more or less effort, cost, and additional equipment. Should is a matter of preference. Some feel that for stereo use additional processing is a benefit, some find a detraction from optimum sound, and some find that it varies with different speakers and rooms.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> Can and should are very different. Certainly any system can be calibrated, but it may require more or less effort, cost, and additional equipment. Should is a matter of preference. Some feel that for stereo use additional processing is a benefit, some find a detraction from optimum sound, and some find that it varies with different speakers and rooms.


Agree, everyone's desires will be different. My experience has been anyone that says they don't need correction or that all correction is bad has never tried it. 

For the OP, I'd recommend getting something most popular in the upper-middle end of room correction, either Audyssey XT32 or ARC. Then you should have a pretty good chance at getting a response free from large dips and peaks. From their play with the settings (treble, bass, room gain, flat/reference, etc) and tweak to the sound you like.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would say the OP should future proof as much as possible, and get something with xt32. Even running full range 2.0, he can still defeat if he doesn't like it, plus if he adds subs later, I think he would benefit. I have an 808, and when I bought it, xt32 wasn't available. While it is quite powerful, and has great resolution, etc., I wish it had something better than multiQ xt. You can change EQ along the cea2010 scale (25, 32, 40, 50, and 63hz) but unless you get out the spl meter, and some graph paper, it's not very helpful. Something more "auto", would be welcomed here. I have also used mcacc and while it was very effective, I feel that audyssey was better overall. This might come down to the voicing of the 808 being more transparent. That's less of an issue now since I'll be going to minidsp. ...sorry so windy. What I'm trying to say is, (IMO) if auto dsp is the deal maker/breaker, hold out for the best you can afford. If not! Emotiva has a refurbed Usp-1, and a upa-200, for $349.00 each. That's $100.00 less than he mentioned for budget. An Xpa-200 ($499) would only put him $50 over.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just saying, the OP needs to come back to the thread and tell us exactly what they wish to achieve so they can get centric information to their concerns.

Does the OP simply want a 2.0 system? Or does the OP want a 7.2 system they can upgrade to later from a 2.0 system. Several systems have been mentioned from tubed to SS, from stereo to multi-channel.

Just saying, this kind of mix makes it hard to give cogent responses.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Just saying, the OP needs to come back to the thread and tell us exactly what they wish to achieve so they can get centric information to their concerns. Does the OP simply want a 2.0 system? Or does the OP want a 7.2 system they can upgrade to later from a 2.0 system. Several systems have been mentioned from tubed to SS, from stereo to multi-channel. Just saying, this kind of mix makes it hard to give cogent responses.


agreed Beeman. But some of us might not have working cognitive functions...lol


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Dam, sorry guys I have been away. I decided to go for a outlaw 990 prepro and the CLASS D audio SDS 470C and OH MY LORD!!! its sound out of this world. I have never been happier.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome! Good choice. I've always heard good from outlaw. ...I mean "the outlaws"!


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks wilils. Do you no if the USB DAC on the outlaw will output to 7.1 through my laptop?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

curiousabs said:


> Thanks wilils. Do you no if the USB DAC on the outlaw will output to 7.1 through my laptop?


I think your question is can you send 7.1 audio from your laptop to your outlaw? Right? If that is your question, I'd say it depends on your sound card. What is the big picture that your up to here? 
I just want to be clear.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes that is exactly my question. I am not using a sound card at all. Just a USB cable from my laptop to the outlaw. The bigger picture I guess is, I would like to use the HDMI out on the laptop for video output to TV and USB for audio to the outlaw. for movies of course


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

But you do have a "sound card"; it's your Outlaw 990. The specs say it can process 7.1, so why wouldn't it do it. Or am I missing something?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

wasser said:


> But you do have a "sound card"; it's your Outlaw 990. The specs say it can process 7.1, so why wouldn't it do it. Or am I missing something?


The 990 does 7.1, but you have to send it there. If his sound card (in his laptop) only supports 2 channel stereo...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

curiousabs said:


> Yes that is exactly my question. I am not using a sound card at all. Just a USB cable from my laptop to the outlaw. The bigger picture I guess is, I would like to use the HDMI out on the laptop for video output to TV and USB for audio to the outlaw. for movies of course


Will your laptop be your only video source?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> Yes that is exactly my question. I am not using a sound card at all. Just a USB cable from my laptop to the outlaw. The bigger picture I guess is, I would like to use the HDMI out on the laptop for video output to TV and USB for audio to the outlaw. for movies of course


Okay, I give,.........why not just buy a cheapie blu-ray player and be happy?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey bee, he might have a bunch of digital copies on it. But I agree, 50 bucks could be a start. His 990 only has dvi, but adapters are everywhere. This complicates, but only a little.


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> The 990 does 7.1, but you have to send it there. If his sound card (in his laptop) only supports 2 channel stereo...


But if he's sending it to the 990 via USB, then he's bypassing the laptop sound card. I still feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

wasser said:


> But if he's sending it to the 990 via USB, then he's bypassing the laptop sound card. I still feel like I'm missing something.


Haha! Maybe IM missing something then. I just figured the sound card was responsible for all audio in there. My PC knowledge could admittedly use more. I just never wanted to mix my PC into my theater, so I didn't put much into learning that part. ...til recently.


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Haha! Maybe IM missing something then. I just figured the sound card was responsible for all audio in there. My PC knowledge could admittedly use more. I just never wanted to mix my PC into my theater, so I didn't put much into learning that part. ...til recently.


LOL! And I'm on the flipside of that. My PC knowledge is high and my HT knowledge is fairly weak. 

As an example of what's going on, the computer I'm typing on has onboard sound, which is disabled at the bios. Basically, the computer acts as if it does not exist. I output audio via USB to an external DAC. Video is output to a monitor via HDMI. The DAC then is effectively the sound card and appears on the computer as such. 

However, if the DAC is powered off, then both video and audio are processed by the video card and passed to the monitor, which has speakers.

In short, unless I'm missing something about the Outlaw 990, then it can do 7.1 as that's what it's built to do. 

HDMI out for video won't interfere with the sound. It should be listed as an audio device on the computer, but it should default to secondary. If it doesn't, then you can adjust that property in Playback Devices to make the USB default for sound.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

wasser said:


> LOL! And I'm on the flipside of that. My PC knowledge is high and my HT knowledge is fairly weak.
> 
> As an example of what's going on, the computer I'm typing on has onboard sound, which is disabled at the bios. Basically, the computer acts as if it does not exist. I output audio via USB to an external DAC. Video is output to a monitor via HDMI. The DAC then is effectively the sound card and appears on the computer as such.
> 
> ...


You my friend have hit it on the nail. The outlaw has a USB DAC, so yes Im using the USB port as the sound card. The DAC in the outlaw is really and truly amazing to my ears.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

wasser said:


> But if he's sending it to the 990 via USB, then he's bypassing the laptop sound card. I still feel like I'm missing something.


Yes the sound card has nothing to do with what Im trying to do :whistling:


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Will your laptop be your only video source?


No, I will building myself a HTPC very soon, with a decent graphics card. But yes, I will still be using USB out


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

This is the back of it, and the usb is located in the top of the optical inputs row.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Hey bee, he might have a bunch of digital copies on it.


I guess I'm heartless. Unless the OP has a good reason not to, in my opinion, it's time to trash the computer and buy a blu-ray player.

(it may be time to trash the Outlaw 990 and get something with HDMI connections)

Maybe it's time to upgrade to a Marantz AV7701?

We have a dedicated desktop, DAC, headphone Amp and a dedicated living room home theater.

OP, what am I not understanding?


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> I guess I'm heartless. Unless the OP has a good reason not to, in my opinion, it's time to trash the computer and buy a blu-ray player.
> 
> (it may be time to trash the Outlaw 990 and get something with HDMI connections)
> 
> ...


I play all my high resolution files through my laptop. Why would I want to buy lets say for eg a $600 oppo bluray player when I can build myself a nice HTPC with a bluray drive and a decent graphics card :dontknow:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey curiousabs, and wasser, thank you for expanding the big picture here. Now I get. ...although I'm feelin strangely exposed. Lol! ....can't know everything right? J/k


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> I play all my high resolution files through my laptop. Why would I want to buy lets say for eg a $600 oppo bluray player when I can build myself a nice HTPC with a bluray drive and a decent graphics card :dontknow:


Okay, there's my disconnect. I'm not into HTPC.

We have a killer AVR with <4ohm capability, that's up-to-date, fed by a universal blu-ray player that too is up-to-date. The system has XT32 w/SubEQ HT, is full on reference capable with 4k/3D pass-through and is currently future proof. The setup has all the HDMI connections a person can want with a full set of pre-outs that will never be used. It's simple, neat and gives us what we want; killer playback with no complications. Any part in the system can crash and we don't have to worry about building a new HTPC, losing anything on an outdated system HDD and we don't have to worry about software upgrades or backing up the system.

How is your situation (HTPC) simplifying your home theater experience?


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Okay, there's my disconnect. I'm not into HTPC.
> 
> We have a killer AVR with <4ohm capability, that's up-to-date, fed by a universal blu-ray player that too is up-to-date. The system has XT32 w/SubEQ HT, is full on reference capable and with 4k/3D pass-through, is currently future proof. The setup has all the HDMI connections a person can want with a full set of pre-outs that will never be used. It's simple, neat and gives us what we want; killer playback with no complications. Any part in the system can crash and we don't have to worry about losing anything and we don't have to worry about software upgrades or backing the system up.
> 
> How is your situation (HTPC) simplifying your home theater experience?


It makes it simple for me in the sense that, It eliminates having separate bluray player, gaming console and a audio/video server. Plus with the new range of nvidia graphics cards they have something called clearview which in essence is similar to Darbee Processing


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> It makes it simple for me in the sense that, It eliminates having separate bluray player, gaming console and a audio/video server. Plus with the new range of nvidia graphics cards they have something called clearview which in essence is similar to Darbee Processing


On my part, I see a couple more disconnects. We don't have a server or gaming console and I consider Darbee Processing an unneeded sharpening program which is like the sharpening feature found in Photoshop.

For movie content, we have two boxes, an AVR and blu-ray player. For daily Comcast content, we use a rented Comcast DVR player. It reads like you're happy with your HTPC system. In the end, it's all about what makes you happy. If a separate blu-ray player doesn't work for you and you're happy with the blu-ray player and sound card in your computer, then you're golden.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> On my part, I see a couple more disconnects. We don't have a server or gaming console and I consider Darbee Processing an unneeded sharpening program which is like the sharpening feature found in Photoshop.
> 
> For movie content, we have two boxes, an AVR and blu-ray player. For daily Comcast content, we use a rented Comcast DVR player. It reads like you're happy with your HTPC system. In the end, it's all about what makes you happy. If a separate blu-ray player doesn't work for you and you're happy with the blu-ray player and sound card in your computer, then you're golden.


Yes, you are absolutely right. It works like a charm for me. I wish we didn't get disconnected right at the end:rofl:


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

curiousabs said:


> I wish we didn't get disconnected right at the end:rofl:


...:bigsmile:


----------

